

Ask HN: How do you contain complexity? - jmilinion

Uncontrolled complexity is dangerous.  It causes things to collapse on itself.  Contained complexity is useful.  It allows unimaginable things to be built.<p>You could say the result of contained complexity is this phrase "why of course, that's obvious" (after seeing that contained complexity).<p>In general, what techniques has anyone discovered in containing complexity to prevent it from hindering what you want to create?
======
Mahn
Usually I try hard to find the _simplest_ solution to a problem, not just the
one that works. I find simplicity doesn't hinder what you are capable of
building, but I suppose this is subjective.

